# Freud Router



## stjimm52 (Dec 20, 2008)

I have been using a Bosch Router Table RA1171 for about one year with a Dewalt router mounted to the aluminum insert. The table and router have performed very well. 
I recently purchased the Freud 2-1/4 HP FT1702VCEK router since I have used Freud routers in the past and the price was right for the fixed base, plunge base and aluminum insert that came with the Freud package. Realizing that the Freud router would not bolt onto the predrilled Bosch router table insert, and that the aluminum plate that came with the Freud router did not fit into the Bosch table, I decided to purchase the Bosch table insert RA1185 and drill this insert to support the Freud router. I did not realize that the RA1185 insert was not aluminum, but it is sturdy. I used the pre-drilled insert plate from Freud that came with the FT1702VCEK package as a template to drill into the RA1185 plate. 
Using my drill press and careful marking and drilling with standard drill bits the holes were drill in a matter of a few minutes. I had to drill holes at the 4 corners of the new plate to allow for access to the plate height adjustment screws in the Bosch table. 
Once all the holes were drilled, Freud router mounted, and plate height adjusted a bit, I began using the Freud router. Adjusting router bit height and changing bits from above the table is fantastic. Gone are the day of reaching under the table to adjust bit height and removing the router and plate from the table to change bits. This type of router table set up (i.e. above table adjustments) is definetly the way to go. 
I have been using the Freud router with this set up in the Bosch table and am having good success. I plan on making a seperate router table top to accomodate the Freud aluminum insert plate, but that is for a project in the future.


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

stjimm said:


> I have been using a Bosch Router Table RA1171 for about one year with a Dewalt router mounted to the aluminum insert. The table and router have performed very well.
> I recently purchased the Freud 2-1/4 HP FT1702VCEK router since I have used Freud routers in the past and the price was right for the fixed base, plunge base and aluminum insert that came with the Freud package. Realizing that the Freud router would not bolt onto the predrilled Bosch router table insert, and that the aluminum plate that came with the Freud router did not fit into the Bosch table, I decided to purchase the Bosch table insert RA1185 and drill this insert to support the Freud router. I did not realize that the RA1185 insert was not aluminum, but it is sturdy. I used the pre-drilled insert plate from Freud that came with the FT1702VCEK package as a template to drill into the RA1185 plate.
> Using my drill press and careful marking and drilling with standard drill bits the holes were drill in a matter of a few minutes. I had to drill holes at the 4 corners of the new plate to allow for access to the plate height adjustment screws in the Bosch table.
> Once all the holes were drilled, Freud router mounted, and plate height adjusted a bit, I began using the Freud router. Adjusting router bit height and changing bits from above the table is fantastic. Gone are the day of reaching under the table to adjust bit height and removing the router and plate from the table to change bits. This type of router table set up (i.e. above table adjustments) is definetly the way to go.
> I have been using the Freud router with this set up in the Bosch table and am having good success. I plan on making a seperate router table top to accomodate the Freud aluminum insert plate, but that is for a project in the future.


Hi stjimm: I'm equally adament about the Router Workshop philosophy. It is simple, functional, no frills and works well and intuitively. I simply pop the router and baseplate out of the table, two wrenches, out goes the bit, in goes the new one, two wrenches and its tightened down, a quick adjustment with the setup blocks and the depth is set and back into the table, set the fence and away we go. The big plus is that it will take any router from a trimmer to a full blown honkin' 3 1/2 hp monster.

Allthunbs


----------

